# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Smart-Clip2  SmartMoto v4.20 World's exclusive Read codes & IMEI repair for Dual-SIM Alcatel MTK

## gsm4maroc

Dear users, 
Please let us introduce new version of الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] With this release we present the following options:  *World's exclusive!* Released *Read codes* and *IMEI repair** options for the *DUAL-SIM Alcatel MTK* models
These options are now available for both IMEI. Switch between primary and secondary IMEI using “work with secondary IMEI” option. *First in the world!* Added *IMEI repair* option for the following models based on *MT6253 CPU*:   *Motorola WX345* *Alcatel OT-606* *Alcatel OT-710* *Alcatel OT-710D* Improved work for phones with *NAND flash* memory type * Except phone models based on MT6235 CPU
Detailed الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] and الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] manuals can be found at الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] section of official الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].  *Smart-Clip ON!*  *Best Regards الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## seffari

متابعة رائعة بارك الله فيك

----------


## narosse27

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم

----------

